# [gelöst] KDE - Desktop-Symbol nach Änderung nicht angezeigt

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Desktop einen Link zu einem Skript abgelegt. Standardmäßig hat der Link das Symbol einer Textseite erhalten. Über Eigenschaften - Dateieinrichten habe ich auf der Festplatte eine Icon-Datei dafür ausgesucht.

Auf dem Desktop wird das ausgewählte Icon nicht angezeigt, im Eigenschaftsdialog schon.

Woran kann das liegen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Oct 21, 2007 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auf meinem Desktop einen Link zu einem Skript abgelegt. Standardmäßig hat der Link das Symbol einer Textseite erhalten. Über Eigenschaften - Dateieinrichten habe ich auf der Festplatte eine Icon-Datei dafür ausgesucht.
> 
> Auf dem Desktop wird das ausgewählte Icon nicht angezeigt, im Eigenschaftsdialog schon.
> ...

 

EDIT:

Keiner eine Idee? Oder habe ich etwas Dummes gefragt?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nix Dummes. Weiß nur anscheinend keiner.

Mir könnte so spontan einfallen, dass da s Bild für die ausgewählte Auflösung nicht vorhanden ist.

Aber frag am Besten mal in #kde

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Jetzt kommt mal ne dumme Antwort: Hast du schon Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und "Refresh Desktop" gemacht?

----------

## uhai

Refrsh Desktop? Noch nie bemerkt....

Danke für den Tip, hat leider nicht geholfen...

uhai

----------

## uhai

ein Workaround:

Verknüpfung beseitigen, neu anlegen -> funktioniert!

Keine Ahnung warum....

uhai

----------

